# Having people pity you is fucking awesome



## MarkyFart (Sep 18, 2014)

im probably talking completely out of line, but fuck it. ever since i left home and starting hitching i've come across nothing but awesomely genuine and generous people. some guy gave me a shit ton of money, a full dinner, let me sleep in his backyard, and then gave me breakfast AND told me where i can hitch out PLUS FUCKING ROAD MAPS AND SHIT!!!!!!!!! another guy that picked me up out of NY gave me a few bucks cuz he knew i was hobo-ing it and might need it. while i was sleeping on the sidewalk in NYC some guy bought me fucking breakfast and the night before some guy bringing bagels from the bakery to his shop gave me one to eat cuz i asked for one. 

this probably just jinxed everything, but fuck it. i had to tell someone. 

off to trenton. gonna get stabbed. yaaaaay.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 18, 2014)

Nah, your good! Be sure to offer to mow a lawn or wash a car or something. You might have a gig you can come back to or some good references that might come in handy some day.


----------



## DRAGON1583 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alls good that happens all over the country, Just remember to give a homebum a buck or two. Whenever I go on a fly mission i make sure to do this a karma pays me back 2fold. Pity is awesome just start rooting through a micky d's garbage can and see how many people will buy u something t eat haha


----------



## Tude (Sep 18, 2014)

Zim did well when he was here - sandwiches, drinks, some money - whole tray of ramon noodles. I'm right by several expressway exits/entrances and other choice spots so I try and give some money to the travelers I see as well as my regulars downtown - especially the older gentlemen with twinkly eyes who stays all day on the bridge over the river.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 18, 2014)

awesome congrats!


----------



## dprogram (Sep 19, 2014)

People are amazing. Keep the pool of positive energy refreshed and it will keep you cool... 


WTF!? hahah


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Sep 19, 2014)

It is often how unbelievable how "All people" are generally good all over the world regardless of socio economic situations. I firmly agree that the universe, the road or god forbid I use the word "God" on here; but I believe that there is a force. I definitely think that when you do good with nothing expected in return that even greater & more good comes from that. So in a nutshell I guess karma exists too since It sure felt that when I did wrong that more bad stuff happened to me. I practice PMA (positive mental attitude) daily & accept gifts & luck as they were put in my path by divine intervention delivered from human hands whom were divinely inspired to it. I too will kick homebums down food, money etc if I am able. I don't always do it if I am flying since I don't want it to feel as a "Tax" for flying on their turf. I often do it out of respect & as the spirit moves me, so random.

I think too many young types who set out on the road get so accustomed to how easy it is to survive & prosper on the road that they get complacent & stop dreaming. It is so sad how many kids are trapped in the misery cycle of spange, smoke, food, drink, drugs, get arrested, drama(lost/stolen dogs, gear,pack,drugs,drink etc), fight, blackout, passout get run out of town & then repeat where ever the road takes them. I hate to the preachy old man but I have done that & now I don't. Life is so much better now.


----------

